# Car slapping



## nightoff (28 Feb 2011)

Not something I usually do but this morning I felt it was necessary.

I was chugging nicely along a village main road in a strong secondary position when an impatient driver decided to join me from a side road on my right. 

He knew I was there because he was straddling the central white line as he tried to accelerate in front of me. He only managed to get his passenger side door level with my handlebars before he had to slow for traffic in front. At this point he drifted across into me forcing me towards the kerb. I braked and hit his rear wing with the heel of my hand to let him know I was there.

When I dropped in behind him, the idiot started to beep his horn at me and give me the v sign. I followed him into stationary traffic on the approach to a roundabout when I pulled alongside and tapped on his window to explain the error of his ways. The guy wouldn't even look at me. He just stared ahead looking embarrassed waiting for me to move on.

When I mulled over the incident later on, I thought I could have swerved and braked without touching the car in which case the driver might never have realised his driving was dangerous. The flip side is, the confrontation may plant a little seed of hatred against cyclists in the toe rags brain.

I think a warning slap on a car is sometimes justified. What do others think?


----------



## fossyant (28 Feb 2011)

If you can slap it, he is way to close. I've only slapped a car once - driver drifted into the cycle lane as I was in it - very close, so slapped the door panel - close enough that I didn't have to extend my arm.


----------



## gaz (28 Feb 2011)

As said already, if you can slap a passing vehicle, then they are too close.

I do it on occasions but only as a last resort as it often envolves removing your hand from the front brake!


----------



## the reluctant cyclist (28 Feb 2011)

I accidentally slapped one the other day!

I was indicating to turn right and as I did the car overtaking me was overtaking me so close that I accidentally hit it with my indicating hand! 

Does that count?

I go by the same adage actually - if they are close enough for you to touch they are too close!


----------



## upsidedown (28 Feb 2011)

Only ever done it once, on the roof of a Fiesta that turned out to be driven by somebody much younger than me. I felt bad about it for a while after that and haven't done it since though i can understand why others do it.

I would recommend an Airzound but after the reaction i got on Friday (separate thread to follow) to using it i'm not so sure now.


----------



## MarkF (28 Feb 2011)

I think you did right. IMO, I don't think it plants a seed of hatred towards cyclists, the vast majoirty who warrant a car slap know damn well they are in the wrong and IMO they'll take more care when confronted with the same situation the next time, if only to avoid having their car slapped. 

TBh I am a bit of a serial car slapper.


----------



## nightoff (28 Feb 2011)

I agree that if I can touch a car it is too close. However, if I slapped every car I could reach on my commute I would arrive at work with sore hands.
I usually save the slap for especially crap driving.


----------



## small fish (28 Feb 2011)

I have done it twice... 

First time was pretty much self defence, circumstance very similar to yours - i slapped a car as I was about to be squashed/forced into the back of a parked car. Driver looked pretty terrified and continued driving... I felt guilty that I'd made them jump.

Second (and last time.... ) was when gold chain wearing bloke in a brand new flash Audi RS Quattro thing saw me look over my shoulder to pass a parked car and accellerated, forcing his way through the gap with about 6 inches to spare despite being about 20 metres from a queue of traffic. The same guy had done something similar when i was passing a bus about a mile before... So I slapped his back door - forgetting I was wearing a big ring - and it made one hell of a loud bang... 
It was round about then that it dawned on me that the only reason someone would drive like a psycho in a 50 grand car is... because they ARE a psycho... 

I managed to get away as he slowed then drove at me - thanks to the queueing traffic - and i got home in time to watch from behind the curtains as he drove up and down my road several times... I was so worried that for the next few weeks I took a diferent route home, wore different shorts and my wifes crash helmet in case he came after me!!


----------



## Twenty Inch (28 Feb 2011)

I'd never, ever slap a car. Never.


















I break the wing mirrors off instead.


----------



## som3blok3 (28 Feb 2011)

Twenty Inch said:


> I'd never, ever slap a car. Never.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 

I pounded the offside rear quarter of a 4x4 with my fist once, left hooked me very badly. Had to peform a two wheel skid/fist pound all in a split second. As I glanced at the driver she wouldn't even acknowledge I was there, guilt I guess.

Looking back I should of hit it harder.


----------



## SW19cam (28 Feb 2011)

I haven't ever done it... but I did see it happen a few evenings ago, and I felt the cyclist was justified in making his presence known.... 

If the intention is to make your presence known i.e. not to damage the car, I’m on your side!


----------



## markg0vbr (28 Feb 2011)

i have had to slap the passenger side of a car bonnet, as the driver was trying to get through a gap that was just two narrow and i had no were to go, he backed off when i slapped the car. 
i always have a chuckle when i am doing the theory bit, with motorbike riders on highway code for the IAM when it gets to the bit about you should pass bicycles as widely as you would a car. i have had cars come pass me doing well over 60mph less than a foot away, you just don't stand a chance of _surviving_ been hit at that speed.
it is about time we had some thing like this http://www.3feetplease.org.uk/


----------



## SW19cam (28 Feb 2011)

markg0vbr said:


> i have had to slap the passenger side of a car bonnet, as the driver was trying to get through a gap that was just two narrow and i had no were to go, he backed off when i slapped the car.
> i always have a chuckle when i am doing the theory bit, with motorbike riders on highway code for the IAM when it gets to the bit about you should pass bicycles as widely as you would a car. i have had cars come pass me doing well over 60mph less than a foot away, you just don't stand a chance of _surviving_ been hit at that speed.
> it is about time we had some thing like this http://www.3feetplease.com/




3 feet?? It should be much wider than that!!


----------



## dellzeqq (28 Feb 2011)

nightoff said:


> I think a warning slap on a car is sometimes justified. What do others think?


better to rap with your knuckles - it doesn't involve turning your hand, and makes a sharper noise


----------



## markg0vbr (28 Feb 2011)

chrisk said:


> 3 feet?? It should be much wider than that!!



yes i agree but that is what seems to be acceptable by a lot of car-centric governments, explained here http://3feetplease.org.uk/


----------



## BenM (28 Feb 2011)

when I was young (lol 20 years ago or more) I slapped the side of a panel van who was pulling away from the kerb totally oblivious to my presence. It made a hell of a bang and he screeched to a halt... I just rode off into the rain, mission accomplished. 

These days I just steer the recumbent towards them. Either they see me/get out of the way or they get pedal gouges in their paintwork - its their choice 

B.


----------



## magnatom (28 Feb 2011)

On a rare occasion I will do this. Did it here on this video and at the same location on this video. In the first video I was trying to show the driver how close he was passing and on the second video I think it was pure reaction.

What is most important is that I learned from these incidents and now take a much stronger line when coming off that roundabout. I've not had an incident since.

Should we slap, well ideally not, as it can provoke a serious reaction as benborp discovered. However, as a method of alerting a driver that they are too close (way too close if you can slap) then it can work, it'sjust not to be used lightly. Of course, you are taking a hand off the handlebars, so it comes with its own risks.


----------



## magnatom (28 Feb 2011)

Oh and I should add, if you want a laugh, read some of the comments on the first video link. It is my most 'popular' video, and some of the abuse on there is fascinating to read. Yes I could delete it, but I think it is important to see how much vitriol exists. Understand the problem and all that....


----------



## jmaccyd (28 Feb 2011)

nightoff said:


> When I mulled over the incident later on, I thought I could have swerved and braked without touching the car





In short the whole incident could have been avoided.


----------



## nightoff (28 Feb 2011)

jmaccyd said:


> In short the whole incident could have been avoided.



Unfortunately, the whole incident couldn't have been avoided as I couldn't control the driver to prevent his poor judgement.
In that split second I had to judge what to do, a slap seemed the best way to draw the driver's attention to the fact I was still at the side of him as he swung back in.

I probably had a number of options such as mounting the kerb, just braking and hope he missed me or slap the car and brake. In that situation, self preservation kicks in. The fact is, I shouldn't have been put in that position in the first place . 

Hopefully that rap on the wing will concentrate his mind and prevent him doing something similar in the future. Doubt it though.


----------



## HLaB (28 Feb 2011)

I've only ever slapped one car (well a lorry actually). I was in the primary in a bus lane approaching a left hand bend where the aforementioned bus lane disappears (this is the same junction but its been modified and the bus lane is now on the outside not the inside ); when I was 1/4 overtaken by a lorry in the regular lane. However there was a a queue in the regular lane so they started to move into the bus lane lane (then on his left) faced with the railing on my left and the lorry cab on my right I gave a few raps to let them know I was there. It had the desired effect and when I explained to the bloke why I'd done it he was quite rational and pleasant.

I must admit I've been tempted other times but I'd be too nervous to take my hands of the bars when the cars a few inches away from it.

The only other time I got close was my own stupid fault when I was less experienced and the first time in the cycling in the city. I put out my arm to indicate (should have looked first , I'm glad I didn't manoeuvre though), a car shot through brushing my fingertips (so you wouldn't really call it a slap  ).


----------



## mickle (28 Feb 2011)

Slaps, punches, kicks, wing-mirrors, aerials, wiper-blades. I have stood in the middle of the road punching driver's side windows (wearing gloves - and knowing that it wont break), open driver's doors, removed ignition keys and thrown them. I once threw my bike at a the windscreen of a bus. 

I am convinced that if they imagine there is even the slightest chance that the next cyclist they cut up is a total frothing at the mouth psycho they'll think twice about getting too close.

I'm happy to be that psycho.


----------



## Jim_Noir (28 Feb 2011)

Have taken a wing mirror off. Guy pulled out a giveaway on me then tried to left hook me on the next left! Tapped on the passengers window he looked at be laughed and started to move closer in.... so off with the mirror.... not sure how much a Bentley wing mirror costs, but I bet it’ll make him think twice. And for slapping windows, motorbike gloves with the kevlar inserts are a must


----------



## jmaccyd (28 Feb 2011)

nightoff said:


> Unfortunately, the whole incident couldn't have been avoided as I couldn't control the driver to prevent his poor judgement.
> In that split second I had to judge what to do, a slap seemed the best way to draw the driver's attention to the fact I was still at the side of him as he swung back in.
> 
> I probably had a number of options such as mounting the kerb, just braking and hope he missed me or slap the car and brake. In that situation, self preservation kicks in. The fact is, I shouldn't have been put in that position in the first place .
> ...




You where there and I was not. But that is different from what you said earlier when you said 'on reflection' you could have braked and swerved. Difficult I know when split second decisions have to be made. Another road user (the car driver) committed a 'wrong' and you either faced a pragmatic course of action or an ego driven action. 

The pragmatic decision would be to keep both hand on the handle bars, brake and move in to keep yourself away from a ton of steel capable of killing or crippling you. Get home safe and sound that evening, kiss the missis, and carry on with your life

The ego driven action would be to continue on your line, get close to a ton of steel capable of killing or crippling you, take a hand off your handlebars therefore making you slightly more unstable and show your displeasure and slap the car. Well you probably will get home safe and sound to kiss the missis (fingers crossed), and you probably will carry on with your life....hopefully.

Lets not dress up 'car slapping' as some sort of road safety device, its an ego driven means of showing dis-pleasure at another road user mis-deads. If I was faced with a situation of such danger I wouldn't be car slapping I would be car punching with all my strength and screaming at the top of my voice. You have to be honest with yourself, if you could have braked and swerved to avoid it then do it, you owe that to yourself and your family.


----------



## Underdog1964 (28 Feb 2011)

Surely car slapping is a natural, non-thinking, non-reasoning reflex action. A last ditch affort to protect and stable yourself?

As a pedestrian, when myself and a friend were crossing a zebra-crossing during slow moving traffic. we looked and made sure it safe to cross then the car suddenly and slowing edged over the line into us. My friend closest to the car gave a mighty slap on the bonnet as the car driver looked embarrassed and ashamed.


----------



## classic33 (28 Feb 2011)

jmaccyd said:


> You where there and I was not.
> 
> Lets not dress up 'car slapping' as some sort of road safety device, its an ego driven means of showing dis-pleasure at another road user mis-deads. If I was faced with a situation of such danger I wouldn't be car slapping I would be car punching with all my strength and screaming at the top of my voice. You have to be honest with yourself, if you could have braked and swerved to avoid it then do it, you owe that to yourself and your family.



Precisely.

Guilty of slapping cars. I've hit vans & lorries when they've passed too close for my comfort. 
Flat of the hand seems to produce the greatest effect.


----------



## ferret fur (28 Feb 2011)

Don't understimate the value of percieved pyschopathy. First line of defence for motorbike couriers


----------



## Mike! (28 Feb 2011)

I've had to slap the front passenger window once in the same situation as the op. Someone joining from the right who pushed me straight into the kerb. 

We both stopped (I was actually leant over the path at this point). At which point she did apologise but then shouted and beeped at me when I rode off

Yes I would do it again if I felt it was needed!


----------



## BentMikey (28 Feb 2011)

By far the winner is Cab doing a little vomit on the bonnet of a Mercedes.

I think I'd only slap a vehicle if it got really serious and that was the best way to warn the driver off. Drivers are *very* possessive of their vehicles, and touching it can lead to some very strong and psychopathic reactions. Do it, but be warned that you're much more likely to get an extreme response that you'd rather not have provoked.


----------



## BentMikey (28 Feb 2011)

upsidedown said:


> I would recommend an Airzound but after the reaction i got on Friday (separate thread to follow) to using it i'm not so sure now.



Dead interested in this one mate?


----------



## gavintc (28 Feb 2011)

I had a funny (stupid) one last week. I was heading down the road and I saw a woman about a pull out from a side road. I slowed expecting her to pull out, which she did in front of me. Because I had predicted it, I was now heading for the rear of the car and slightly into the side road. Anyway, she then took fright and stopped dead with 3/4 of the car out in the main road. She then stupidly decided to reverse quickly. I was not expecting that one and grabbed the top of her car at the back as I was now completely off balance and cleated in holding onto the roof. Thankfully, she had spotted me and stopped again while I regained my balance and rode off.


----------



## native son (28 Feb 2011)

upsidedown said:


> Only ever done it once, on the roof of a Fiesta that turned out to be driven by somebody much younger than me. I felt bad about it for a while after that and haven't done it since though i can understand why others do it.
> 
> I would recommend an Airzound but after the reaction i got on Friday (separate thread to follow) to using it i'm not so sure now.


----------



## native son (28 Feb 2011)

What happened with the airzound, I have one , only used it once in anger so far.


----------



## nightoff (1 Mar 2011)

jmaccyd said:


> You where there and I was not. *But that is different from what you said earlier when you said 'on reflection' you could have braked and swerved*. Difficult I know when split second decisions have to be made. Another road user (the car driver) committed a 'wrong' and you either faced a pragmatic course of action or an ego driven action.
> 
> The pragmatic decision would be to keep both hand on the handle bars, brake and move in to keep yourself away from a ton of steel capable of killing or crippling you. Get home safe and sound that evening, kiss the missis, and carry on with your life
> 
> ...



Will all due respect, you are full of contradictions. Read my original post and you will see I was forced to swerve to the kerb and brake. The slap was to warn him I was there.

I find it odd that after your fairly theatrical outburt regarding my ego and the ramifications of my actions regarding the possibility of being maimed or my family being bereaved, you go on to state you would be punching the car with all your strength. Surely this flies in the face of your earlier comments of hanging on the handle bars and "kissing the misses".

I really don't see what ego has to do with it. It's a split second call on what to do in that situation. 

Still, it's interesting to read what other people do in these situations.


----------



## dellzeqq (1 Mar 2011)

jmaccyd said:


> Lets not dress up 'car slapping' as some sort of road safety device, its an ego driven means of showing dis-pleasure at another road user mis-deads.


It's both. I rap on the side of cars and vans with an outward tap of my knuckles, and it almost always has precisely the desired effect.


----------



## jmaccyd (1 Mar 2011)

nightoff said:


> N
> When I mulled over the incident later on, I thought I could have swerved and braked without touching the car in which case the driver might never have realised his driving was dangerous.



Just working off this really and you also did say you know the driver had seen you. Look, its your neck my friend, and it is indeed a split second decision. Only one 'winner' in a collision between a car and a cyclist...and it 'aint you! Avoiding a collision is the important thing, if you feel that was the only option to avoid that then slap away but remember you are left close to the car and with a hand off the handlebars. If it is at all possible to keep both hand on the bars and stay away form the impact zone. Make a pragmatic choice that is the safest for yourself as a vunerable road user, not one driven by displeasure and ego of someone else bad decision making.


----------



## numbnuts (1 Mar 2011)

It must be my age showing, but there is no way I would slap a car, there in a "metal box" and I'm in thin air....


----------



## Origamist (1 Mar 2011)

Any form of percussive engagement with a car/van driver is likely to garner a negative response. For that reason, I avoid striking vehicles as I prefer both hands on my handlebars/brakes. That said, I can recall hitting vehicles (twice IIRC) and in both instances it was to draw attention to myself as the drivers were forcing me to the kerb at speed, in wet conditions. I can only adduce that they had not seen me, or did not give a xxxx about my safety.


----------



## tyred (1 Mar 2011)

Not unless there was absolutely no other way to alert someone to my presence.

There is the possibility of loss of control by removing a hand from the bars in a potentially tricky situation and slapping someone's pride and joy is likely to make them ever so slightly irate, which I would rather not do.


----------



## nightoff (1 Mar 2011)

jmaccyd said:


> Just working off this really and you also did say you know the driver had seen you. Look, its your neck my friend, and it is indeed a split second decision. Only one 'winner' in a collision between a car and a cyclist...and it 'aint you! Avoiding a collision is the important thing, if you feel that was the only option to avoid that then slap away but remember you are left close to the car and with a hand off the handlebars. If it is at all possible to keep both hand on the bars and stay away form the impact zone. Make a pragmatic choice that is the safest for yourself as a vunerable road user, not one driven by displeasure and ego of someone else bad decision making.



You are quite right. I did say the driver had seen me. This was obvious by the way he was straddling the central line after he pulled out. 
The problem was he misjudged my speed (about 20mph at the time) and must have thought he was past when in reality his passenger door was level with my handlebars as he veered towards me.

I personally consider my actions a success. I not only avoided a collision but also made the driver aware how close he came to hitting me. 
In the heat of the moment it's about self preservation not ego. The ego part possibly comes later when trying to converse with the driver to explain why his actions were dangerous. He knew he'd done wrong which is why he wouldn't acknowledge me.

Over many years of cycling, I've only ever had to hit out at a vehicle 4 times. I remember each time clearly as I felt I was genuinely at risk of injury.


----------



## SW19cam (1 Mar 2011)

reiver said:


> Not sure if this guy is slapping a bus or waving to the passengers
> see 5:03
> 
> [media]
> ...





Idiots if you ask me! 

But as another case study - what do you think about this:


View: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KK-6jgeWtag


Justifed in giving the car a knock?

At the time I assumed it was because the car came very close, but also the driver has (Unwittingly) caught the cyclist between the car and the motobike parked in the cycle lan...


----------



## BentMikey (1 Mar 2011)

reiver said:


> (not even in the same league as the "Londons Calling" Alleycat




Are you quite sure about that? Who is the videographer?


----------



## chris-s (1 Mar 2011)

Not wishing to detract from the OP's thread, I thought Mickles reply quite appropriate particularly when you notice is 'post count' at the time i read it...


----------



## magnatom (1 Mar 2011)

chris-s said:


> Not wishing to detract from the OP's thread, I thought Mickles reply quite appropriate particularly when you notice is 'post count' at the time i read it...



Scary! What is even scarier is that I currently have 999 subscribers in youtube. Whoooaaaah! Don't try and tell me that isn't some supernatural connection! 

The end of the world is NIGH!!!!!!


----------



## mickle (1 Mar 2011)

oh sh!t


----------



## MarkF (1 Mar 2011)

jmaccyd said:


> Lets not dress up 'car slapping' as some sort of road safety device, its an *ego driven* means of showing dis-pleasure at another road user mis-deads.



 Rubbish. 

I let most things go, I drive a car, I ride a motorbike, I make mistakes. I might be able to muster a "tut" or a shake of my head at careless driving, I am a reasonable person. However, when reckless driving endangers me, then I will always hit/slap the car, they need to know that they have done wrong, they need to realise that endangering a cyclist is not worth a few metres or seconds gained, and, in the main, the drivers aknowledge and accept their fault.


----------



## asterix (1 Mar 2011)

Whilst I have slapped the occasional car/van it's not been for years. In traffic my preferred approach now is the slow stare into the offender's eyes. Once they have got out of the vehicle I leave the scene.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (1 Mar 2011)

I rapped the rear door window on a SAAB on the way home tonight. Couldn't get as good swing though as it was so close. Overtake was as creep past only about 5mph than me meaning the car was alongside me for far too long, and it was making that rattly exhaust noise beloved of drivers at least 3 gears too high for their speed. as 

My rapping went unnoticed as the driver was busy yacking on her mobile phone.


----------



## david1701 (1 Mar 2011)

have you considered welding a shotun to your bars and blowing a door off when they're alongside instead?

maybe a paintball gun for the less aggressive?


----------



## Foghorn_leghorn (1 Mar 2011)

Maybe one of those little pointed hammers designed to smash toughened glass would be useful in the handlebar armoury.


----------



## davehann (1 Mar 2011)

like most people here
i think slapping a car because it is too close is self defence

tese car drivers are in insulated metal boxes.
they need that sound to be aware of how close they are to killing us!


----------



## sheddy (1 Mar 2011)

david1701 said:


> maybe a paintball gun for the less aggressive?



Could a paintball gun fire homemade blood capsules ?


----------



## buggi (1 Mar 2011)

i punched a car window once in anger. surprised it didn't go through to be honest. but the guy was trying to run me over so i felt justified. 

My mate has no qualms with knocking the odd wing mirror off. 

He also once chased a guy down to confront him after he forced him and 4 of his mates if the road, some of them having to bunny hop up on to the kerb to get away. Maybe i should mention at this point that my mate can do a 10 mile TT in 18 mins. the guy got out, a massive row ensued in the street as the guy tried to justify his actions, the guy apparently getting more and more angry and louder much to the amusement of my friend, drawing the attention of a pedestrian crowd. at some point my mate saw red and, in a pure comedy moment, emptied the contents of his drinks bottle in the guys face. unfortunately, i wasn't there to see it, but i've been assured it was absolutely hilarious. 

the more subtle thing to do when someone is that close is to take your foot of the pedal and lean the bike so the pedal is against the car when it is stationery. as they drive off they cause their own damage. serves them right for being so close.


----------



## buggi (1 Mar 2011)

o yea forgot to say. i'm seriously considering getting a horse whip. i reckon that will shock them back into reality. 
i see nothing wrong in slapping a car to wake up these idiots.


----------



## david1701 (2 Mar 2011)

sheddy said:


> Could a paintball gun fire homemade blood capsules ?



I'm thinking if you want blood then shotgun it must be


----------



## PoliceMadAd (2 Mar 2011)

I've never slapped a vehicle, out of fear of confrontation, however many a time i could've. I tend to just shout and/or curse under my breath, and/or give them the finger. I'd ask them to give me or the next cyclist more room, if i ever caught up to anyone :L


----------



## rugbyluke (2 Mar 2011)

I tend to use my carbon knuckles on the wing mirror. Or ripping off their radio antenna


----------



## goo_mason (2 Mar 2011)

Little Corsa overtook me yesterday (not close) with lots of horn and gesticulating towards the off-road cycle path.

Funny, neither he nor his girlfriend would even look in my direction when I tapped on his window when he got stuck at the back of a queue at the lights about 100 yards further on. Maybe he'd have looked round if I'd then punched his window or broken off his wing mirror; as it was, seeing him sitting sh*tting himself was good enough for me. I don't think he'll be trying to be such a smartarse towards cyclists in future.


----------



## Grendel (9 Mar 2011)

I have engaged in car slapping. On one occasion I had to slap the guys bonnet as I was on it at the time, he had driven round a junction on the wrong side of the road and had hit me.
I had to slap one last week, old guy was parked on the pavement, pulled away and ran into me, as he was coming off the kerb it was a low speed collision, but frightening all the same. I didn't so much slap his car as vainly try and push it away..."Sorry, I didn't see you". I've got a bright yellow jacket and flashing lights, what more does he want?

Should an offending driver not wish to engage in conversation just open their passenger door and have a chat. If they are reasonable close it afterwards. If not, leave it open.


----------



## Sam Kennedy (9 Mar 2011)

I failed a car slap... overtook far too close, I went to slap the window, but my padded gloves dampened the sound, must do it harder next time! I would prefer to keep the bike under control if possible though :-\


----------



## Texas_rp (10 Mar 2011)

I flip car mirrors out when drivers forget to. Does that count as slapping?

I have hit cars as well when they try to run me off the road though when a M&S lorry did, I just jumped on the pavement.


----------



## DamoDoublemint (11 Mar 2011)

I had to knock on a car a couple of days ago as it went past, it was about an inch from my bars, cutting in as I was approaching queued traffic. Driver didn't think he did anything wrong even though he would probably have clipped my wheel if I hadn't knocked.

Like others, I'd prefer not to take my hands off the handlebars, evasive maneuvers normally take priority. In this case, since we were going so slowly, and he was so close I thought it was justified.

Video of the incident:
http://www.youtube.c...h?v=i7g589BmMlc


----------



## briantrumpet (26 Mar 2011)

My first car slap today. I'd had a lovely 75-mile cycle round Devon (lots of good and courteous drivers), but as I came back through Exeter a twerp started to overtake me as we approached a traffic island, so he cut back in. As he was only going about 2mph faster than me (we were approaching a queue of traffic) and was only about a foot away from my right hand, his rear quarterlight presented a perfect target. No great reaction from him, other than he looked in his rear view mirror to see me indicating my displeasure with a couple of fingers.

I have a history with the same traffic island as about 20 years ago a 40-tonne artic did a similar manouevre at the same place, but I would have lost the battle with that one. I made do with exercising my full vocabulary of Anglo Saxon.


----------



## oldroadman (28 Mar 2011)

Not strictly commuting, as a group of us were on early season training some years ago. Bus passes us, wide, then as the road curves right, he keeps straight on. We can SEE the driver looking in the nearside mirror, so he knows what's happening. Anyway we are all squeezed and lots of shouting, etc. Bus goes on. But, buses stop....
What the driver didn't know was that a sprinter in our group has a short fuse, and so he jumps off the bike, climbs the ltlle steps at the side of the bus, slides open the drivers door and expresses his opinion. Driver suggests he goes away, or something like that. Mistake. Solid whack on nose, blood, back on the bikes and off we go. Never any comeback, don't think the driver could see for the tears for quite a while. 
*This is not a recommended course of action*, but our man's view was, why hit the vehicle when the driver's available?
Oh, how in those dim and distant days of the past, we laughed...

Milder one, having been cut off, come up alongside the L plate bearing car in traffic, warm day, windows open. Say to driver "are you the learner?" "no". "then stop driving like one".


----------



## AuraTodd (28 Mar 2011)

[when I pulled alongside and tapped on his window to explain the error of his ways. The guy wouldn't even look at me. He just stared ahead looking embarrassed waiting for me to move on.]

Pig ignorant rude, take down it's number plate.


----------



## BlackPanther (21 Apr 2011)

I try not to slap cars. If someone cuts me up/pulls out in front of me and they just haven't seen me. I find that the best thing to do (if you can catch up) is to get close to their window and shout as loudly as possible 'RAAAAAAGH!!!!!!!!'. Hopefully, you'll scare the bejesus out of them. Then explain to them that that's exactly how you felt when they nearly took you out a few seconds ago! Hopefully it'll stick in their minds.

I did once strike a car when someone pulled out in front of me when I was on the motorbike. It was VERY close (I nearly came off), and when I beeped him, he gave me the finger. When I pulled alongside him at a roundabout and asked him why he had done what he did, he told me to F*** off, and wound his window up. I had my carbon fisted gloves on, which made one hell of a dent in his bonnet.


----------

